# Cloudy aquarium, mysterious dieing fish



## lifelonglego (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi, I have a 75 gallon aquarium. I recently had an aquarium emergency where the filter had failed and I hadn't realized for probably about two weeks. During this time, the aquarium fish were all fine and the tank only started becoming real cloudy in the last week. I only discovered it because i was vacuuming and digging around, but the lifted debris wasn't being filtered out. I replaced the filter, and I recently started feeding smaller amounts at more regular intervals. All of my fish look much healthier. I put some water clarifier in after the filter change to clear up the water. It should have been labeled "instant cloud", because that is what it added to my aquarium. I added that on Saturday, and it still hasn't been filtered out. I have tried using redundant filter cartridges and have cleaned the ones that are in there. My gouramis have been acting strange, sort of weak looking, but I didn't think there was any real issue. My water parameters are really good, nearly perfect, except for a few ppm of nitrates. I just discovered my gourami dead when I went to turn of my light. 

Two questions:
Why did my gourami die?
What can I do to get rid of the cloud? I can't see from one end of the tank to the other.
*H2

I am not really new to fishkeeping, but I always seem to have issues.


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Did you do a water change?


----------



## David C (Jul 7, 2010)

The Ammonia probably went sky high and stressed them. IF the ammonia was high enough it likely damaged the gills or stressed the immune system and allowed a bacterial infection. The resulting cloudiness was probably the same as cycling a new tank, an increase in bacteria that consumes the ammonia followed by the same increase in those that consume nitrite.

You say the parameters are good, is that after the filter change or before?

A water change is likely in order if you haven't done so.

The article here should shed some light on what went on.


----------

